

Ask HN: What makes a good entry-level developer resume? - isomorph

I mean "resume" loosely, kind of like "body of work".<p>The kind of stuff I'm expecting: "Python", "contributing to open source projects", "personal projects on GitHub"<p>Obviously could just say "Loads of experience" but I'm more interested in the low end of the scale - the stuff you'd need to get that first software engineering job or internship and get "on the ladder"
======
codegeek
Entry level or not, the fact is that you have to try and convince the employer
that _you_ will be a good fit for them. So always think of this way: How can I
convince this potential employer that I am a good hire for them? Start
figuring out what the employer is looking for and then figure out how you can
differentiate yourself from other entry levels like yourself.

Biggest mistake made by many (including experienced pros) is that they focus
on _their_ Resume instead of really trying to understand what the employer
wants/needs. If you really have something that the employer is looking for
specifically, your chances of at least an interview call goes up.

~~~
jamesbrewr
As someone who works in sales, I can't recommend this answer enough. The fact
is that most people spend too much time talking and not enough time listening.
You need to listen to what your customer (the potential employer) wants and
respond with how your product (you!) can help solve their problem.

------
nonamegiven
The best entry level developer resume is a friend.

------
FlyingAvatar
Projects: especially difficult/interesting/field-relevant ones.

Honesty: if I can't immediately tell that you are over-stating your
experience, I will find out in the phone screen.

Fit: something that helps me think that you'll be a good fit with my team from
a personality stand-point. This may be represented by listing hobbies (though
be careful with this) and the types of projects you work on.

Attention to detail: Your resume should look like something that's
professionally crafted. If it doesn't, I am going to assume your code looks
the same way.

Back when I was applying for jobs several years ago, I would tailor my resume
for the job that I was applying for. The more your experiences matches the
listing, the better. In my case, being somewhat of a generalist, I have some
experience developing web, desktop, cli/server and embedded code, so I would
rewrite my highlights at each job where appropriate to best address the skills
being looked for.

------
jzf
A working demo of something you have built and maintained. Seriously. Build
something, anything. Put it out there... and polish it. Make it better. Keep
iterating. Use it as a vehicle to show your drive/passion/intellect- all the
qualities you want your resume to say.

Oh you are a rails developer? Show me your work. This speaks volumes over "3
years of ruby blah blah blah"

my $.02

~~~
volts
I second this. Learn a stack and build something with it. You will start
seeing jobs that you are qualified for and that will put you ahead of the next
guy. Look at the job listings to see what's in demand.

------
jlengrand
I would say side-projects, and being passionate during the interview. :)

All entry-level devs have the same kind of resume. Find a way to be an
exception, while being relevant to the position.

Always worked for me.

------
thejerz
Not looking like you're entry-level.

